
Ōmoto - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ōmoto
======
benbreen
By way of explanation - I came across this page because I was researching Eye
Yamatsuka, the founder of the Japanese art-rock group Boredoms, of "Bulldozer
Incident" fame. [1]

Turns out his music is apparently influenced by the Shinto-based religion
described here. I mainly found it interesting because of this bit:

"The creator of Esperanto, L. L. Zamenhof, is revered as a god. However, all
of these kami are believed to be aspects of a single God concept.

The Oomoto affirmation of Zamenhof's godhood is stated, in Esperanto, as
follows:

…[L]a spirito de Zamenhof eĉ nun daŭre agadas kiel misiisto de la anĝela
regno; do, lia spirito estis apoteozita en la kapeleto Senrej-ŝa.

Translated into English, the foregoing reads:

…[T]he spirit of Zamenhof even now continues to act as a missionary of the
angelic kingdom; therefore, his spirit was deified in the Senrei-sha shrine."

Such a good example of why I find history (and Wikipedia) so endlessly
fascinating - you start out looking into a Japanese noise musician and end up
with a religion that worships the creator of Esperanto as a God!

[1] [http://www.johnaulich.co.uk/japanesenoise/?tag=bulldozer-
inc...](http://www.johnaulich.co.uk/japanesenoise/?tag=bulldozer-incident)

~~~
Pamar
Ōmoto is also strongly connected with Aikidō: Ueshiba (Aikidō’s founder) was a
member of this “splinter sect” and often helped them with their problems with
Japanese authorities.

(If memory serves their doctrine could not allow special divine status for the
Emperor so they were often harassed or prosecuted for this subversive
doctrine).

~~~
kuerbel
As an Aikidoka, I've read about Omoto before. I think Aikido wouldn't be the
same without Ueshibas connection to Omoto.

